# Smoking meat, apartments, and laws



## greenhead (Apr 23, 2007)

So, I'm in an apartment until the end of June. I have an electric smoker which I have used several times (obviously outdoors on my deck).

We recently received an apartment newsletter that said "grilling" on the decks is illegal and several people have been fined $250 by the county for doing so. 

I called my apartment complex manager and asked if electric smoking was OK, and, she didn't know. I'd really like to find out if it is illegal, but can't seem to find out anywhere. 

If it is legal, I'd like to have a place to verify that it is legal if the cops DO show up and try to ticket me. I live in Roswell, GA...Fulton County. I've been googling for over an hour and can't find anything. Can anyone help?


----------



## smokeyroad (Apr 23, 2007)

Greenhead,
    I lived in an apartment in Alpharetta a couple of years back.  The law at the time was no grilling on decks but wasn't really enforced.  I grilled out occasionally and no one ever said a word to me....but that didn't make it legal.  As for an electric smoker, I bet you can do it but I am by no means an enforcement officer.  If you have an area just outside of your apartment on the ground level that you feel safe using, smoke stuff there until you get the official OK from the manager.  Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## oar (Apr 23, 2007)

It seems reasonable that grilling on a deck could be illegal.  I have done it many times with no problems though.  As for the electric smoker and grilling for that matter, I would suggest maybe stopping down at the fire department and seeing if you  can get some answers or atleast pointed in the right direction.

Goodluck Matt


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 23, 2007)

When all else fails.. go to the person who writes the tickets, it is their call anyway. Make sure you tell them that it is an electric smoker, not a flame fired smoker.

Keep Smokin ... and feed the cops


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 23, 2007)

... P.S.

Wonder what a smoked doughnut tastes like?


----------



## goat (Apr 23, 2007)

When I moved my son to Greenville, SC, "no grilling" was the apartment rule.  They did have several of those large gas grills in the pool area for the tenants to use.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 24, 2007)

I would imagine a smoker would be illegal also they can catch fire too!


Piggie -
Smoked Bear claws or apple turnovers could be cool. Cinnamon rolls ....


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 24, 2007)

Pig....ROFLMAO......smoked donut !!!!   he he he he


----------

